# Fish Pt blinds.



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Some of the blinds I have looked at (in person and through bino's) look like crap. Old Fast Grass (sometimes), plain black corrugated plastic roof and sides. I'd be ready to corn one up if I traveled and had to hunt in one. I'm sure the ducks appreciate the lack of effort. Zip ties , pruner's, and 20 minutes if you draw one. In my opinion.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Didnt look at them but was offput yesterday when they said that you have to hunt from them if you hunt the marsh. Buncha bologna.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Member of the FPWA?


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

FP has 2 work days a year if you would like to come out and help, I'm sure you can get assigned to work on the blinds. Alot of blinds to do and not much help. I'll get those dates for you.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

natureboy2534 said:


> FP has 2 work days a year if you would like to come out and help, I'm sure you can get assigned to work on the blinds. Alot of blinds to do and not much help. I'll get those dates for you.


Yes that is all done by volunteers. As mentioned above if you want to be part of the solution join the association and help make it better. Otherwise........


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

So Management Area staff to busy to camo is what your saying? Am I off base to think they would be responsible for having these ready by hunting season?















I just suggested anyone drawing a blind should be prepared to camo themselves.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Pics taken Oct 17.
Don't feel volunteer groups should have to do the work.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

as a person selected to represent hunters for the dnr 10 year plan for managed units, I was shocked to hear reports that regular hunters (which I have been for at least 5 years at FP, N.P, PTM and SHI) at other locations did so little to help dnr at the units, compared to Harsen's Island.

besides the local support group, hunters here became volunteers and attendees for a banquet that raises over $100,000, and has $250,000 to dedicate whenever needs arise at st john's or Harsen's Island .
they even gave $25,000 to another managed area when they heard their pump broke and had no funds to fix it.

geese and deer have gotten into a number of corn zones every year to eat the young plants, resulting in zones without much cover to hide in. this year, the group paid for posts, lines and flags to deter that, and assembled 25-30 hunters for a work weekend to erect them. some zones now have more corn than the last 5 years combined
if Harsen's Island needs to fix pumps, buy machinery or seed, or need manpower to erect wood duck boxes or fence off the corn planting, they have these unselfish groups who have the maturity and decency to give, not just take

'put back more than you take' was dad's beliefs. I followed in his footsteps, and now my son told his new duck hunting friends that they were each required to buy $250 in raffle tix (a stretch for some) because if they want to hunt at Harsen's Island, they need to support the area to provide themselves better hunting. our group wrote checks for almost $5,000.

the number of draw parties at FP and SHI often exceed Harsen's Island, so there should be more volunteers and donors, which would serve to not have any conditions lacking. start a banquet, raise $50,000 or so, buy them top of the line blinds...

if you are unhappy with lacking conditions at your area, stop whining and put forth some volunteer work and donations or it is only going to get worse.

if you don't want to be anything but a selfish 'taker', do all a favor and give up hunting there!!!! or anywhere, you don't understand being a sportsperson and don't deserve to hunt IMO

if you don't do s**t except complain I hope you always draw dead last


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

If it wasn’t for the free labor and all the $$$ the association raises, FP would be a much poorer hunting area. Volunteer and see how much sweat equity volunteers invest.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sadly most of the volunteers are 60 years plus in age. Not seeing much recruitment for the groups in the next generation.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

The last work day about 15 to 20 people showed up to help out after that post went out. Pat was pleased with that amount of people to help. Before that it was maybe 10 at some of them. Hard to get all the blinds done with that many people and other thing to be done. Foot bridges and access into fields along with fixing broken blinds all have to be taken care of for safety reasons. Like said up top alot of guys are over 60 and not seeing the younger crowds showing up. I know alot of people are busy in the summer and can't make it, but we do the best we can with the people that show up. Best bet is to bring camo burlap if you plan on hunting from a blind. I'll focus on blinds for the next work day.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

It might be helpful to post work days on here for those not on Facebook.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

ajkulish said:


> Didnt look at them but was offput yesterday when they said that you have to hunt from them if you hunt the marsh. Buncha bologna.


About 10 years ago my nephew and his buddy hunted 5 and sat on the west side of pond not in the blind. He said about 3 hours into hunt CO came down the dike and checked them for shell count. Told them they have to hunt in blinds, didn't give them a ticket but told them this is your warning and I have all the information I need at check station if it happens again.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

natureboy2534 said:


> About 10 years ago my nephew and his buddy hunted 5 and sat on the west side of pond not in the blind. He said about 3 hours into hunt CO came down the dike and checked them for shell count. Told them they have to hunt in blinds, didn't give them a ticket but told them this is your warning and I have all the information I need at check station if it happens again.


I wonder what the deal with that is. Not so much about the state of the blind for me, just the fact that its a blind at all. What if the wind isnt perfect for the blind? Ducks are scared of them in general, just dont seem like a good idea to have in the first place IMO


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

100% agree with you on that one. Not sure as to why on 4, 5 and 6 blinds plenty of area in those ponds but 7 and 8 maybe see a point being close to next ponds. But maybe it's just easier to say ALL blinds to cover all the bases..We hunted 5 for the first time in 4 or so years and that is so shallow in there but the geese didn't care. Should of had more but only dropped 2..Maybe its cause of the dike??Not really sure


----------



## Take that Ringer (10 mo ago)

natureboy2534 said:


> FP has 2 work days a year if you would like to come out and help, I'm sure you can get assigned to work on the blinds. Alot of blinds to do and not much help. I'll get those dates for you.


I'd love to know the dates to volunteer too. Thank you


----------



## Take that Ringer (10 mo ago)

natureboy2534 said:


> The last work day about 15 to 20 people showed up to help out after that post went out. Pat was pleased with that amount of people to help. Before that it was maybe 10 at some of them. Hard to get all the blinds done with that many people and other thing to be done. Foot bridges and access into fields along with fixing broken blinds all have to be taken care of for safety reasons. Like said up top alot of guys are over 60 and not seeing the younger crowds showing up. I know alot of people are busy in the summer and can't make it, but we do the best we can with the people that show up. Best bet is to bring camo burlap if you plan on hunting from a blind. I'll focus on blinds for the next work day.


I just tried to join your group. I have 4-5 guys that will try to help on volunteer days next year. I've never hunter FP but hunt the Bay with college friends every year for 20+. You guys do great work for hunters and ducks alike. Thank you


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Glad I threw a match in the gas. 
Great responses guys.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

So I will ask again are you a member of the FPWA? I'm 220 miles away hunt there rarely but am still a member as I know they do good work with my funds.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Please post how to join FPWA. I know the Shia was see group is only 10 bucks a year. Steve


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Please post how to join FPWA. I know the Shia was see group is only 10 bucks a year. Steve



TY steve! 

I was just going to ask. I would join all 7 WWs to give them support. tho I only hunt them once a year at most, I have fond memories at each and want to help them to be the best they can be

also any fundraising banquets they have. I would attend, and if my schedule didn't allow that I would make donations


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Take that Ringer said:


> I'd love to know the dates to volunteer too. Thank you


I believe it's the last Saturday in September


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Fish Point Wildlife Association


https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uft-eLO-0gnGmtfG51DdX2TyGG7-WIlIraX9ht3ykBo/edit?usp=sharing For those interested in becoming FPWA members you can click this link and print off our membership form




www.facebook.com


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Not sure if I did it right, I'm lucky I can navigate on this site after the changed it. I usually do mine at the waterfowl festival at bay city state park when I purchase my gun raffle tickets. If someone knows how to post a link ,it will be appreciated. Unless mine worked..
20 a year or 50 for 3 years


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

daddyduck said:


> I believe it's the last Saturday in September


That sounds about right..In my old age my minds going fast than my hair loss..


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

That's the summer one, not sure about the winter workday


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Brougham said:


> Pics taken Oct 17.
> Don't feel volunteer groups should have to do the work.


hrm....some pretty big statements from someone who probably lacks any type of background of what it takes to run one of these places. i suggest eating some humble pie then donating your own personal time to help instead of complaining about it


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and let me ask you how much you paid to have that personal huntin place with deluxe blinds tuned to your liking?


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

I definitely need to get up there and help….I’d love to fix the signs that are missing zone numbers.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nayanquing Point and Shiawassee also have volunteer groups if you hunt them and would like to participate. Call the office and the manager will put you in touch with them. Hopefully more will read these posts and join a group or two. Those workdays are not that hard and you make some new friends with shared interests. I have made so many friends through NP and FP and Ducks Unlimited.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Brougham said:


> Glad I threw a match in the gas.
> Great responses guys.


No big deal it got the word out on something most didn't realized. Hopefully in the the long run the work days turn out will have more people show up. Had 1 guy this year drive 2.5 hours for the work day and he said I just wanted to learn the area and hopefully hook up with someone that would take him out sometime.
I tried to get him out last Sunday with us but he couldn't make it..I'm sure I'll get him out at some point with us..


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

This was a good discussion, I need to get out to some of these places and be hands on as well. Glad you brought it up


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

Heh - I just got back to this thread. I contacted Natureboy earlier to volunteer to work on the blinds. I'd love to "adopt" a blind and grass it all in. I'll foot the bill. I'd like to revamp the dog door too. The blind I hunted out of needed a better ramp. The dog's vantage point was good, until it was time for him to do his thing. He got all discombobulated leaving the blind and then had to get his bearings again.


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

Do they take all the plastic panels and grass down at the end of the season? If so, do they need help?


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

natureboy2534 said:


> Fish Point Wildlife Association
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uft-eLO-0gnGmtfG51DdX2TyGG7-WIlIraX9ht3ykBo/edit?usp=sharing For those interested in becoming FPWA members you can click this link and print off our membership form
> ...



TY nature boy
my 3 year membership will be in the mail once I take a day off of hunting - apologies if that is December 12 - haha


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I joined FPWA last year and just realized recently I hadn't renewed. I'm actually not sure if I got the one or three year membership. Anybody know if they send out renewal messages?


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

I'd volunteer to help if I can. Just post it on here natureboy!

Seeing this thread also reminds me that I need to renew my Shiawassee membership since I think it lapsed. That's another place I need to get out to during the volunteer days. I always seem to have something else going on though when they announce the dates, mostly work related. I'll definitely try to get out next year to some of these places.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Shupac said:


> I joined FPWA last year and just realized recently I hadn't renewed. I'm actually not sure if I got the one or three year membership. Anybody know if they send out renewal messages?


I don't think they send out any renewals. I joined for three years last year and also did a youth membership and we have not had any correspondence from the group. I had to look back in my checkbook to be sure I did send it out.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hrm....some pretty big statements from someone who probably lacks any type of background of what it takes to run one of these places. i suggest eating some humble pie then donating your own personal time to help instead of complaining about it





Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and let me ask you how much you paid to have that personal huntin place with deluxe blinds tuned to your liking?











Some of the blinds look bad. Didn't want somebody driving 2-3 hours, picking a blind (handicapped #8 for example) expecting to be a valid hide without the resources to make the change.
Judging from all the passionate comments Management Area membership will be up in 2023.


----------

